# Home theatre build



## Heath Cunningham (Jun 28, 2014)

Well I have finally started on the most important room in the new house, the dedicated home theatre hahaha, got the rubber acoustic clips on the walls, installed the furring channel battens and built the back stage that leads through to the audio/mini bar at the back left. 
Still got a lot to go ;-)


----------



## vidiot33 (Dec 12, 2013)

Going to be awesome! When do you anticipate completion?

Sent from my iPhone using HTShack


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

Looks like a great space! Have fun!


----------



## Heath Cunningham (Jun 28, 2014)

Thanks guys, 
I still have a far bit to go, I'm hoping about 4 weeks because I have to do it in conjunction with the rest of the house.
It comes in handy being a plasterer by trade and a certificate 3 in building, means I can save money by doing it all myself.
It's a good space and has been exciting getting to see it all come together, this forum has been very helpful in giving me ideas on how to design it.


----------



## Heath Cunningham (Jun 28, 2014)

A few more pics of today's progress


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Congrads on the new build Heath! A real theater is something special. Do you have any plans to use the riser for absortioin. I suggest you open the fronts of each section (can use a hole saw) & fill them with the pink fluffy stuff. Will help with tactile responce & easy to do.


----------



## Heath Cunningham (Jun 28, 2014)

Tonto said:


> Congrads on the new build Heath! A real theater is something special. Do you have any plans to use the riser for absortioin. I suggest you open the fronts of each section (can use a hole saw) & fill them with the pink fluffy stuff. Will help with tactile responce & easy to do.


 thanks tonto, yeah I didn't think to do the back stage with insulation, however I did do the front one, I tried uploading photos but for some reason they have not shown up on hear.


----------



## Heath Cunningham (Jun 28, 2014)

Well I started on the front stage yesterday, pretty happy with the design,


----------



## Heath Cunningham (Jun 28, 2014)

Should hopefully load up som pictures


----------



## Heath Cunningham (Jun 28, 2014)

Finally got some to upload, what do you think guys, is there anything further I should do before I lay the flooring.


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

You gotta cut holes in the front of the riser/stage & in the top, at the wall, in each section to allow the bass in & out. Pointless without this step! Can't tell your deminsioins, use a 2-4" hole saw & start popping holes. I used A/C floor vents for the tops on mine & just carpeted over them.

Don't see any power outlets. If you are gonna use powered theater chairs, put an outlet in the deck, under where each chair will be (no visble wires that way). Would be an easy way to future proof if not...be a lot easier to do now...just saying. You could also run speaker wire for bass kickers if you think you would ever use them.


----------



## Heath Cunningham (Jun 28, 2014)

Tonto said:


> You gotta cut holes in the front of the riser/stage & in the top, at the wall, in each section to allow the bass in & out. Pointless without this step! Can't tell your deminsioins, use a 2-4" hole saw & start popping holes. I used A/C floor vents for the tops on mine & just carpeted over them. Don't see any power outlets. If you are gonna use powered theater chairs, put an outlet in the deck, under where each chair will be (no visble wires that way). Would be an easy way to future proof if not...be a lot easier to do now...just saying. You could also run speaker wire for bass kickers if you think you would ever use them.


 handy info tonto, thanks heaps mate, so is it just the front stage I need to drill the holes where the mains and front sub will be.


----------



## Heath Cunningham (Jun 28, 2014)

Tonto said:


> You gotta cut holes in the front of the riser/stage & in the top, at the wall, in each section to allow the bass in & out. Pointless without this step! Can't tell your deminsioins, use a 2-4" hole saw & start popping holes. I used A/C floor vents for the tops on mine & just carpeted over them. Don't see any power outlets. If you are gonna use powered theater chairs, put an outlet in the deck, under where each chair will be (no visble wires that way). Would be an easy way to future proof if not...be a lot easier to do now...just saying. You could also run speaker wire for bass kickers if you think you would ever use them.


 hey tonto, could you please help me out with a little more info on the stage topic, in regards to drilling holes please.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

In the first set of pics...you show a raised floor going in...I would stuff it with insulation. Looks great though and i know you are super anxious to get this done so you can move into the house and start usding the HT. :T


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Heath Cunningham said:


> hey tonto, could you please help me out with a little more info on the stage topic, in regards to drilling holes please.


This is what I believe he is talking about, except that they made square holes (same idea though.
http://forum.studiotips.com/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=2621


----------



## Heath Cunningham (Jun 28, 2014)

ellisr63 said:


> This is what I believe he is talking about, except that they made square holes (same idea though. http://forum.studiotips.com/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=2621


 thanks ellisr63, but I think it is all to technical for me, from what I read of it, 50% say it may or may not work, however I didn't think about putting insulation in the rear stage, is that something that is a necessary, should I try and pull the floor up? It may be difficult now that the glue would've set.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Heath Cunningham said:


> thanks ellisr63, but I think it is all to technical for me, from what I read of it, 50% say it may or may not work, however I didn't think about putting insulation in the rear stage, is that something that is a necessary, should I try and pull the floor up? It may be difficult now that the glue would've set.


Def put it in the rear stage too... Think about this...if you take a box, seal it but don't fill it , and then you build another box but fill it...the sound will change when you tap the outside of the box. As far as drilling the holes I would just get a hole saw (I would go with a hole saw that is maybe 2-3"(no more tn 1/-1/2 f the height of the stage, and drill holes in the front, then some in the rear (by the wall). The idea is to allow the bass to go through the box with the box acting as a dampener with some of it not making it through to the end. I think it is similar in the end to the bass waves thinking they are in a bigger room. If you leave it sealed off it won't be a bass trap. Bass traps are good to have in your room to get your bass to sound as good as it can get in your room. Def worth the effort to do it IMO.


----------



## Heath Cunningham (Jun 28, 2014)

ellisr63 said:


> Def put it in the rear stage too... Think about this...if you take a box, seal it but don't fill it , and then you build another box but fill it...the sound will change when you tap the outside of the box. As far as drilling the holes I would just get a hole saw (I would go with a hole saw that is maybe 2-3"(no more tn 1/-1/2 f the height of the stage, and drill holes in the front, then some in the rear (by the wall). The idea is to allow the bass to go through the box with the box acting as a dampener with some of it not making it through to the end. I think it is similar in the end to the bass waves thinking they are in a bigger room. If you leave it sealed off it won't be a bass trap. Bass traps are good to have in your room to get your bass to sound as good as it can get in your room. Def worth the effort to do it IMO.


 yeah ok, I'll have to figure out a way to rip the floor up without damaging the floor to much to get insulation in it,


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Heath Cunningham said:


> yeah ok, I'll have to figure out a way to rip the floor up without damaging the floor to much to get insulation in it,


Yeah you don't want it to be resonating. :T:T


----------



## kingnoob (Mar 12, 2013)

Wow looks like an amazing build !! Your theater will be amazing when finished .


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

One problem I just noticed (and we did it in ours too)... The stage needs to be done after the sheetrock is put up to stop the sound waves from escaping the room. It also should be decoupled from the wall to stop the sound from traveling through out the house.


----------



## Heath Cunningham (Jun 28, 2014)

ellisr63 said:


> One problem I just noticed (and we did it in ours too)... The stage needs to be done after the sheetrock is put up to stop the sound waves from escaping the room. It also should be decoupled from the wall to stop the sound from traveling through out the house.


 aaaaahhhhhhh spewing, I asked that question in another thread, and know one replied, well I guess I'm all to late now ?


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Heath Cunningham said:


> aaaaahhhhhhh spewing, I asked that question in another thread, and know one replied, well I guess I'm all to late now ?


I told my friend to do it to when he was building it, but he forgot, and by the time we caught it it was to late (we were much farther along than you).

Sorry, wish i had noticed that before. In my situation it was even more of a problem since the subs are under the stages. I have decided to live with it. It would be way too much work to remove drywall, stage and rebuild 2 walls.


----------



## Heath Cunningham (Jun 28, 2014)

ellisr63 said:


> I told my friend to do it to when he was building it, but he forgot, and by the time we caught it it was to late (we were much farther along than you). Sorry, wish i had noticed that before. In my situation it was even more of a problem since the subs are under the stages. I have decided to live with it. It would be way too much work to remove drywall, stage and rebuild 2 walls.


 I recon I'm in the same boat now, hahahaha, I can't pull the flooring up because it is fully glued and nailed,.


----------



## Heath Cunningham (Jun 28, 2014)

kingnoob said:


> Wow looks like an amazing build !! Your theater will be amazing when finished .


 thanks mate, I hope so, it's a long process to under go


----------



## Heath Cunningham (Jun 28, 2014)

Picked up the speaker cable today, went with van den hul clearwaters for the mans, and van den hul snowline for the rears and in ceilings. Should do the trick I think.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Heath Cunningham said:


> I recon I'm in the same boat now, hahahaha, I can't pull the flooring up because it is fully glued and nailed,.


Drill some holes from the top, fill the cavity with sand or maybe blow in insulation, and then plug the holes?


----------



## Heath Cunningham (Jun 28, 2014)

ellisr63 said:


> Drill some holes from the top, fill the cavity with sand or maybe blow in insulation, and then plug the holes?


 yeah I recon I'll try that


----------



## Heath Cunningham (Jun 28, 2014)

Front stage all done


----------



## Heath Cunningham (Jun 28, 2014)

Mr carpet man gunna love me hahaha


----------



## Heath Cunningham (Jun 28, 2014)

Well I'm all set ready for plaster, pre wire is done, insulation and rubber acoustic clips all finished, let the fun begin


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Heath Cunningham said:


> Well I'm all set ready for plaster, pre wire is done, insulation and rubber acoustic clips all finished, let the fun begin


A little trick we used in our pond area... Mix the paint with the texture saves you from painting it later, and if you do paint later you have a base that is the same color as your top coat. :T


----------



## Heath Cunningham (Jun 28, 2014)

That's the first layer of sound acoustic board done


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Heath Cunningham said:


> That's the first layer of sound acoustic board done


Looking good.


----------



## Heath Cunningham (Jun 28, 2014)

Installed the bulkheads today


----------



## Heath Cunningham (Jun 28, 2014)

Starting to look the goods


----------



## Heath Cunningham (Jun 28, 2014)

Thinking of putting led strip lights up there


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Coming along nicely. :T


----------



## Heath Cunningham (Jun 28, 2014)

ellisr63 said:


> Coming along nicely. :T


 hey Ellisr
Do know much about acoustic panels and where to place them, I have heard about reflection panels, absorbing panels and base traps?


----------



## vidiot33 (Dec 12, 2013)

Heath Cunningham said:


> hey Ellisr Do know much about acoustic panels and where to place them, I have heard about reflection panels, absorbing panels and base traps?


 I would refer you to GIK Acoustics. They offer free room analysis and have what I consider to be the best prices short of building your own panels. I know they made a huge positive difference in my space.

Sent from my iPhone using HTShack


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Get a hold of Bryan from GIK (also a member here), he assisted me on how much treatment and what to get for our room, and it turned out great.


----------



## Heath Cunningham (Jun 28, 2014)

Well I picked up some panels from a place in Melbourne, they are called Megasorber, made out of some pretty cool material


----------



## Heath Cunningham (Jun 28, 2014)

The painting has begun, staring to really take shape ;-)


----------



## Heath Cunningham (Jun 28, 2014)

Carpet went down today, room is starting to look amazing


----------

